# cans



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing too earth shattering..but...

did Dims lose the rep cans?..I cannot see them..is it just me?..do I have to rub my eyes even harder?..


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2006)

I can see them.


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2006)

If you hold down the shift key + F5 or refresh, the cans will go away, Em. Well, they're not gone, but they are now not visible. Conrad, responding to requests from a number of members, has gotten rid of the cans. 

It seems their very existance was causing ridiculous drama, and some bad feelings. BUT, he left the most important function of repping intact, which is the ability to still rep a person and send rep messages. So while the cans are no longer an issue, we can still rep away and send those good thoughts to our fellow posters.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> If you hold down the shift key + F5 or refresh, the cans will go away, Em. Well, they're not gone, but they are now not visible. Conrad, responding to requests from a number of members, has gotten rid of the cans.
> 
> It seems their very existance was causing ridiculous drama, and some bad feelings. BUT, he left the most important function of repping intact, which is the ability to still rep a person and send rep messages. So while the cans are no longer an issue, we can still rep away and send those good thoughts to our fellow posters.



Mystery solved..thank you!

I really like this idea.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for filling us in, Tina. It's nice that _someone _let's us downstairs people know what's happening before 20 threads appear asking about it.


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2006)

I do, too, Mossy. It was fun at first, but lost its appeal for some of us not long ago.

It's a very recent development, Sammie. Like, not even 24 hours ago.  One of us should have thought to announce it, I guess. Sorry.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Thanks for filling us in, Tina. It's nice that _someone _let's us downstairs people know what's happening before 20 threads appear asking about it.


It was announced in the clubhouse. There's a thread asking for our opinions on how Conrad can improve things. If you'll pay the $30, you'll be in the know as well.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 1, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> It was announced in the clubhouse. There's a thread asking for our opinions on how Conrad can improve things. If you'll pay the $30, you'll be in the know as well.



Not everybody can afford that, Misty. Or rather, we have different priorities for spending money.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Not everybody can afford that, Misty. Or rather, we have different priorities for spending money.



Agreed. 


Yeah I can't see the cans anymore now.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 1, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Agreed.



As it is, I spend too much time here. If I had access to the clubhouse, that'd be all she wrote.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 1, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Not everybody can afford that, Misty. Or rather, we have different priorities for spending money.


The only reason I stated that was because it had been made to sound like the Mods where trying to keep it from people and that wasn't true.

Trust me, I know money issues. I'm in the middle of the worst time of my life.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 1, 2006)

If anyone wants to see my cans I have pictures I can send...!

Tracey xx


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you, Misty. What you say is true. It was more an oversight on my part than deception. I didn't feel accused, though.

These are my cans.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 1, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> The only reason I stated that was because it had been made to sound like the Mods where trying to keep it from people and that wasn't true.
> 
> Trust me, I know money issues. I'm in the middle of the worst time of my life.



Well then you should understand when other people's priorities include food, utilities and shelter rather than frivolous things like internet. Every month I think "I should join the clubhouse" and every month something else pops up. This month it was a new cell phone, because mine died. Before that, my daughter needed some new clothes. Life's tough, and we all have to make choices about where to spend our money. 

Also, I didn't get the sense at all that the mods were trying to keep anything from anyone, or that they were being accused of such. I think it's more one of those "oopsie" kind of things, where the man in charge forgot to make a formal announcement. Really, in the grand scheme of things, the can issue is a teeny tiny one, but apparently some folks got upset about the rep system, which I think is too bad.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Oct 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> If you hold down the shift key + F5 or refresh, the cans will go away, Em. Well, they're not gone, but they are now not visible. Conrad, responding to requests from a number of members, has gotten rid of the cans.
> 
> It seems their very existance was causing ridiculous drama, and some bad feelings. BUT, he left the most important function of repping intact, which is the ability to still rep a person and send rep messages. So while the cans are no longer an issue, we can still rep away and send those good thoughts to our fellow posters.


 

So the cans are gone but if one gets rep will there still be a numerical tally or will there just be a message from the "reper" to the "repee"?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> If you hold down the shift key + F5 or refresh, the cans will go away, Em. Well, they're not gone, but they are now not visible. Conrad, responding to requests from a number of members, has gotten rid of the cans.
> 
> It seems their very existance was causing ridiculous drama, and some bad feelings. BUT, he left the most important function of repping intact, which is the ability to still rep a person and send rep messages. So while the cans are no longer an issue, we can still rep away and send those good thoughts to our fellow posters.



So, if I don't hold down shift and F5 or refresh I will still see the cans and I will still see who is accumulating cans? Or will they be gone the next time I sign on? Don't mean to sound stupid but I'm curious 'cause I can still see them...not that I ever had an issue with them in the first place. Just wondering. :blink:


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2006)

There will still be a numerical tally, but they are not viewable by the general public. The message will still be there, though.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 1, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Well then you should understand when other people's priorities include food, utilities and shelter rather than frivolous things like internet. Every month I think "I should join the clubhouse" and every month something else pops up. This month it was a new cell phone, because mine died. Before that, my daughter needed some new clothes. Life's tough, and we all have to make choices about where to spend our money.


I do understand things Vickie. My initial post wasn't directed at you anyways. I felt like it was being implied that things were being kept from the posters and that just wasn't true.

Granted, the internet can be considered frivolous and I donated when I was financially able because Dimensions is an important place to me and I felt like I wanted to help keep it up and going.  Do I expect everyone to feel that way..no..do I expect everyone to donate..no..but it was my choice and since I did make that choice I have access to the clubhouse were some things are discussed that aren't mentioned here.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 1, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> So, if I don't hold down shift and F5 or refresh I will still see the cans and I will still see who is accumulating cans? Or will they be gone the next time I sign on? Don't mean to sound stupid but I'm curious 'cause I can still see them...not that I ever had an issue with them in the first place. Just wondering. :blink:


Nancy if you clean your cache or cookies they'll go away. That's what I had to do.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 1, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Nancy if you clean your cache or cookies they'll go away. That's what I had to do.



Now why would I want to do that, Misty? You know how I enjoy looking at your cans.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 1, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Now why would I want to do that, Misty? You know how I enjoy looking at your cans.


Baby..you can see my cans anytime..anyplace


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 1, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Baby..you can see my cans anytime..anyplace



Oh my...that deserves some rep.  :batting:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 2, 2006)

How did we ever make it through kindergarten ??


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 2, 2006)

I for one welcome our new can-less overlords.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 2, 2006)

Dammit, I was *this* close to my third can. With less than a hundred posts !
I am inconsolable. Sniffle.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 2, 2006)

Xenophon said:


> Dammit, I was *this* close to my third can. With less than a hundred posts !
> I am inconsolable. Sniffle.



I'm mad, too, considering I was probably personally responsible for at least one of those cans, dammit!


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 2, 2006)

Never mind, m'dear. I'm sure we'll all soon find an alternative way of establishing an unofficial hierarchy.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 2, 2006)

Yay! In that case I'll sit here smugly and wait. I might even nap.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 2, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> It was announced in the clubhouse. There's a thread asking for our opinions on how Conrad can improve things. If you'll pay the $30, you'll be in the know as well.





MisticalMisty said:


> The only reason I stated that was because it had been made to sound like the Mods where trying to keep it from people and that wasn't true.


The changes to the cans affected _everyone _here, yet only the paying members were asked for input, and informed beforehand. The rest of us - the majority of users (who enjoyed the cans and rep features, and used them without complication) - were only informed when people started posting questions about it. I understand this was an oversight, and that's fine - the Mods are hellaciously busy, and can't please all of us, nor do I expect them to. But don't go telling me to make a donation if I want what should be freely available information. Non-paying members should not be any less valuable or respected than clubhouse members, yet that's seeming to be exactly the attitude by some users, and it's pretty shitty.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> But don't go telling me to make a donation if I want what should be freely available information. Non-paying members should not be any less valuable or respected than clubhouse members, yet that's seeming to be exactly the attitude by some users, and it's pretty shitty.



I don't think that's the view at all.

I think some people (myself included) simply like to goad people into joining the Clubhouse.

It's just because we want you there. Really, WE don't get a share of the money.

I joined more out of curiosity than of altruism.




Yes, it's true...




We (presumptuously speaking for all Clubhousers) appreciate the input of all posters here, not just those who ponied up the moolah.

So, for all of those who didn't have the funds to join the Clubhouse, or who gave instead to other causes, please don't view it as a guilt-trip.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

I have to disagree with ya SamanthaNY. This site costs money and time to run, and as a non-paying member I understand that I'm missing out on things that I could know about would I be able to pay. It makes tons of sense for a site of this size and prominence to encourage paying members. Its one thing to choose not to pay, its another to be angry at other members for encouraging others to pay. C'mon.

That said, I do still think my opinion as a non paying member is valid, and I have to say that I liked the cans and I think taking them away is just a reminder of how silly the whole thing is. I guess what I mean is just cause they're not here (though I still see them) doesn't make the problem go away, right?

Though I also don't _get _what the problem is? Is that cause I have highish rep? How am I so blind to the drama?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm not angry at members encouraging others to donate for the good of the site, not at all. I think the site should be supported. I understand I"m missing out on some perks, and I accept and support that. Donators should get benefits. 

What I'm angry at is the attitude of some that paying members are better, and more valued, than non-paying members. And that if I want to be respected enough to be informed and consulted on even minor matters, I should pay. I also think it's unfortunate that paying members are giving input on what affects the entire site, when they represent only a fraction of total users. And subsequently, non-paying members are left to figure out what's happened after the fact. 

But yanno - it's not my site. Obviously it can be set up in whatever fashion Conrad chooses.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 2, 2006)

Is it just me, or have the cans disappeared?

=Divals


----------



## doctorx (Oct 2, 2006)

The short version is that they removed them because they were causing hurt feelings, but here is a thread on the subject:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12898


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 2, 2006)

people were getting upset from the cans? haha how lame!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2006)

So what exactly is in this clubhouse?

Is there a soda machine? 

Is there valet parking?

Is there color TV? With cable? 

What exactly does one get out of clubhouse membership?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 2, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> So what exactly is in this clubhouse?
> 
> Is there a soda machine?
> 
> ...



You get a bigger avatar, more space in your private messages chamber, one weekend a month you get to look at the asses of people who volunteer their photos for display and you get access to private chatter between the people who can afford to pay the $30 which would include you.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> You get a bigger avatar, more space in your private messages chamber, one weekend a month you get to look at the asses of people who volunteer their photos for display and you get access to private chatter between the people who can afford to pay the $30 which would include you.



Honestly, Lilly... you had me at "get to look at asses." lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 2, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Honestly, Lilly... you had me at "get to look at asses." lol



lol  I spend my whole day dealing with asses so it's really not a big draw for me.  Although, I would love some more space in my private messaging chamber.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 2, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> people were getting upset from the cans? haha how lame!


for once you an i are in total agreement.


----------



## Emma (Oct 2, 2006)

It's not like you can't still tell who's got the most rep. Members list then just click on rep. haha


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> It's not like you can't still tell who's got the most rep. Members list then just click on rep. haha


Not anymore.


----------



## Emma (Oct 2, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Not anymore.



I can AND I alt +f5'd it.


----------



## Buffie (Oct 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> I do, too, Mossy. It was fun at first, but lost its appeal for some of us not long ago.
> 
> It's a very recent development, Sammie. Like, not even 24 hours ago.  One of us should have thought to announce it, I guess. Sorry.



Dammit! This is a problem for me. I was saving up my cans and once I had enough, I was going to trade them in for a kitten. 

My plan is ruined! 

BigSexy has it right... how *did* we ever make it through kindergarten!? 

Could I get stars instead of cans? Maybe even one star? A pink glitter star? I'll stop pouting about the kitten if I can have a pink glitter star. Promise.

Otherwise, I'm going to sulk here in the corner and eat paste.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Otherwise, I'm going to sulk here in the corner and eat paste.



A totally inappropriate line from 'Barfly' entered my head upon reading this...


----------



## Buffie (Oct 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> A totally inappropriate line from 'Barfly' entered my head upon reading this...



What's that?


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2006)

Buffie said:


> What's that?



Too rude, m'dear...far too rude.





I'll PM ya, if you want...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

Take a load off, y'all.

NOT THAT WAY GROSS.


----------



## ripley (Oct 2, 2006)

Your eyes are sooooo blue in that picture! Very pretty.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I can AND I alt +f5'd it.


curious. I'm seeing nothing in the Reputation list except for a black can that pops up the message "conradb212 has disabled reputation" when moused over.

weeeeeeeeeeeird.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> Your eyes are sooooo blue in that picture! Very pretty.


 You know...you said *eyes*...plural. I'd say that's a clear sign that you're NOT looking at her...eye. Pervert. 





*returns to ogling her eyes*


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2006)

zomg teh bewbs

*shakes head*

yes, your eye is very pretty. ^_^


----------



## ripley (Oct 2, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> You know...you said *eyes*...plural. I'd say that's a clear sign that you're NOT looking at her...eye. Pervert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't ogling close enough if you think I would say her bewbies were blue!


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> You aren't ogling close enough if you think I would say her bewbies were blue!


 Hey, I know a cover-up when I see one. You wanted to make us think eyes...but we're not fooled. Oh no, we're not, puddin' cake.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 2, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> curious. I'm seeing nothing in the Reputation list except for a black can that pops up the message "conradb212 has disabled reputation" when moused over.
> 
> weeeeeeeeeeeird.



Hehe..... the cans are actually still there, it's just that they are now the same color as the background, so you can't see them anymore. I personally like the rep system fine, but on almost all vBulletin sites it eventually becomes meaningless or a popularity contest, and a good many webmasters disable it entirely. The way I did it, people can still leave rep messages, and the rep count still triggers those labels, but the cans no longer dominate.

As for when and how such things are announced, they are not. Not generally, anyway. I make changes to the system all the time. Usually when I find a better way to do something, find new plug-ins, add this and that, or just play around with it. And then there are also the major upgrades, like switching to a new rev. If I announced and discussed everything I change, set, adjust, or program, there'd be little time for anything else. I simply do what I consider is best for the board, and keeping the boards running. At times I ask for input or get an opinion. That can be anywhere. Someone on one of the boards may make a really good suggestion, and if I have time, I may impement it right then and there.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2006)

Okay, Buffie, you asked for it... check your PMs...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

I really do have two blue eyes, ladies. ARENT I A DREAM BOAT???

Now, someone needs to come in and accuse me of doing this for rep. My only retaliation at that point will be to take my shirt off.

Ok...yeah...cold medicine...loopy...wahoo...


----------



## ripley (Oct 2, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Hey, I know a cover-up when I see one. You wanted to make us think eyes...but we're not fooled. Oh no, we're not, puddin' cake.



Puddin' cake? :wubu:


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I really do have two blue eyes, ladies. ARENT I A DREAM BOAT???
> 
> Now, someone needs to come in and accuse me of doing this for rep. My only retaliation at that point will be to take my shirt off.
> 
> Ok...yeah...cold medicine...loopy...wahoo...



Always nice to see thought-provoking posts like this...


*...even if they are only done to score some rep!*

*waits*










Oh, and I'm with you on the cold medicine, AFG. Whee!


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I really do have two blue eyes, ladies. ARENT I A DREAM BOAT???
> 
> Now, someone needs to come in and accuse me of doing this for rep. My only retaliation at that point will be to take my shirt off.
> 
> Ok...yeah...cold medicine...loopy...wahoo...


 You...you....REP WHORE! 







Waiting......(how about a game of chess while we wait, Free?)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, ok, I lied. I'm not going to take my shirt off.

However, I'm about ready for another dose of cold medicine, so it's still a foggy possibility.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Take a load off, y'all.
> 
> NOT THAT WAY GROSS.


I saw a line of FA's..err...TA's..with signs that read.."Free The AG Two".....good to see your activism is contagious......heh


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Hehe..... the cans are actually still there, it's just that they are now the same color as the background, so you can't see them anymore. I personally like the rep system fine, but on almost all vBulletin sites it eventually becomes meaningless or a popularity contest, and a good many webmasters disable it entirely. The way I did it, people can still leave rep messages, and the rep count still triggers those labels, but the cans no longer dominate.


So we've got rep points and rep messages only? Sounds fair.  It's nice to get feedback when somebody appreciates what you've posted, so its good at least part of the system's around.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> So we've got rep points and rep messages only? Sounds fair.  It's nice to get feedback when somebody appreciates what you've posted, so its good at least part of the system's around.



Yep, still around and still working in the same frustrating manner that we've come to know and love.

Apparently I've given out too much rep in the past 24 hours to get you for one of your Hyde Park entries, Wag.



Tomorrow...


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ok, ok, I lied. I'm not going to take my shirt off.
> 
> However, I'm about ready for another dose of cold medicine, so it's still a foggy possibility.



Even if you did you can't post it here - this is a nipple-free zone.

Want my email address?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm really out of the loop here- what are the cans I keep seeing referred to here in a couple of threads?????????


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 2, 2006)

hmmmmmmm??


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

That's right Sandie! Bring down the house!

Anyone else got any cans you want to share?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> That's right Sandie! Bring down the house!
> 
> Anyone else got any cans you want to share?



Hey baby got back!!!!


----------



## doctorx (Oct 2, 2006)

They looked like this except bigger and green:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 3, 2006)

i see your cans (!) and raise you one rack, ladypants. 
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL67/899382/1641757/192531333.jpg


>_>





<_<


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Now we have a rack of cans... :blink:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thank you, Misty. What you say is true. It was more an oversight on my part than deception. I didn't feel accused, though.
> 
> These are my cans.




OMG! I am in love with your cans! :wubu: Where did you get those cans? Wanna trade? 

Pls post more pix tanks!!

-Spanky


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2006)

There is a big can in my profile, if you want to look there. It's bigger than any of the others.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> There is a big can in my profile, if you want to look there. It's bigger than any of the others.



No, no, no. The beer cans, in the picture? I have been collecting for 30 years. Those are some beauts! 

I've always had a preference for the 16 oz and 24oz cans. While my friends always tended toward collecting the 12 oz cans and even the 8 oz cans (almost anorexic), I would dig deep in the dumpster for a glimpse of a "Tall Boy", "Pounder" or what not. Had a long term relationship with a 24oz Schlitz Malt Liquor many years ago but was embarrassed about what my friends would think if they saw this big can in my collection... Found out that I was a BBCA (big beer can collector), so go easy on me. 

And the can in the profile is cute too, but I know either of us can't trade it!  

-Spanky


----------



## Spanky (Oct 3, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i see your cans (!) and raise you one rack, ladypants.
> http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL67/899382/1641757/192531333.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Ubba.....ubba dubbba, oooba dubba ooba. Very nice. <lost finger control there for a minute>. So sorry. 

-Spanky


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2006)

Heh. True.

Those aren't mine, though, I found them on the net.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I can AND I alt +f5'd it.


You can sort the members by reputation, so you can see who's got the most, but there are no countable cans...:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Ubba.....ubba dubbba, oooba dubba ooba. Very nice. <lost finger control there for a minute>. So sorry.
> 
> -Spanky


Are you sure you lost your finger control?
When I lose my finger control, it usually looks like this:

tgdijkmxfhhv-ö

:huh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you sure you lost your finger control?
> When I lose my finger control, it usually looks like this:
> 
> tgdijkmxfhhv-ö
> ...



You are correct, but I would have to type it 

tgdijkmxfhhv-oe


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> That's right Sandie! Bring down the house!
> 
> Anyone else got any cans you want to share?



Check the profile, cutie.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

That's true...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You can sort the members by reputation, so you can see who's got the most, but there are no countable cans...:huh:



That's right, so you can still view and delight in your ranking among the throng.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 3, 2006)

Dzah. Thanks 

=Divals


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> That's right, so you can still view and delight in your ranking among the throng.


And you still can view the can-comments...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i see your cans (!) and raise you one rack, ladypants.
> http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL67/899382/1641757/192531333.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



You're my hero.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> Check the profile, cutie.



Tina, your cans make my cans want to run home screaming into my mom's apron.

Well, that's not the only fictional scenario that they inspire, but the other one's nasty.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 3, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Dammit! This is a problem for me. I was saving up my cans and once I had enough, I was going to trade them in for a kitten.
> 
> My plan is ruined! .



We've got 4 little grey kittens that you are more than welcome to...just come and get em. LOL

Oh, and a mama kitten machine is also here for the taking.


----------



## NFA (Oct 3, 2006)

People were hurt that other people said something nice about yet another person?


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 3, 2006)

NFA said:


> People were hurt that other people said something nice about yet another person?


Seems so.

BWAAAAAAH NOBODY SAID THAT MANY NICE THINGS ABOUT ME WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH I THINK I'LL COMPLAIN AND GET THE CANS TAKEN AWAY BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok, and now two threads get blended into one?

Its like the can twillight zone. Even threads with the word "can" in them get deported.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 3, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> The changes to the cans affected _everyone _here, yet only the paying members were asked for input, and informed beforehand. The rest of us - the majority of users (who enjoyed the cans and rep features, and used them without complication) - were only informed when people started posting questions about it. I understand this was an oversight, and that's fine - the Mods are hellaciously busy, and can't please all of us, nor do I expect them to. But don't go telling me to make a donation if I want what should be freely available information. Non-paying members should not be any less valuable or respected than clubhouse members, yet that's seeming to be exactly the attitude by some users, and it's pretty shitty.


Well, I'm a mod and a Clubhouse member, and I don't know what's going on. The cans are only indicative of one's reputation in the broadest sense, and the stuff that's been the source of the complaints, the points and the rankings, still remain. 

But just because it's not clear to me, doesn't mean Conrad doesn't have a plan and a valid reason for his actions, and I imagine he'll post an explanation at some point. In the meantime, I'd reserve judgement until we get the horse's mouth account.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 3, 2006)

With all the merging, this might have gotten lost:


Webmaster said:


> Hehe..... the cans are actually still there, it's just that they are now the same color as the background, so you can't see them anymore. I personally like the rep system fine, but on almost all vBulletin sites it eventually becomes meaningless or a popularity contest, and a good many webmasters disable it entirely. The way I did it, people can still leave rep messages, and the rep count still triggers those labels, but the cans no longer dominate.
> 
> As for when and how such things are announced, they are not. Not generally, anyway. I make changes to the system all the time. Usually when I find a better way to do something, find new plug-ins, add this and that, or just play around with it. And then there are also the major upgrades, like switching to a new rev. If I announced and discussed everything I change, set, adjust, or program, there'd be little time for anything else. I simply do what I consider is best for the board, and keeping the boards running. At times I ask for input or get an opinion. That can be anywhere. Someone on one of the boards may make a really good suggestion, and if I have time, I may impement it right then and there.


----------



## doctorx (Oct 3, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Hehe..... the cans are actually still there, it's just that they are now the same color as the background, so you can't see them anymore.



How incredibly devious of you. 

Found em:


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 3, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Waiting......(how about a game of chess while we wait, Free?)



Looks like it's going to be a longer wait than we thought, Joy.

I'm not much of a chess player...how about Trivial Pursuit?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Looks like it's going to be a longer wait than we thought, Joy.
> 
> I'm not much of a chess player...how about Trivial Pursuit?



Oh, you guys, you're not still waiting are you? I'm no longer playing this game after the thread conglomeration.

Don't worry, I'm sure a chance to take my shirt off will come again eventually.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, you guys, you're not still waiting are you? I'm no longer playing this game after the thread conglomeration.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm sure a chance to take my shirt off will come again eventually.



We've got time...

"Ninety-nine thousand, nine hundred ninety-nine bottles of Robitussin on the wall..."


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> We've got time...
> 
> "Ninety-nine thousand, nine hundred ninety-nine bottles of Robitussin on the wall..."



Dude, we're both sick. Let's wait until I can breathe without sputtering and I don't have instinctual reactions to chop my face off, that's not sexy. EEp, hijack. Responses can got to PM.


----------



## ripley (Oct 4, 2006)

Are cans T or A? Someone enlighten me.


----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2006)

A. Definitely A, rip.


----------



## ripley (Oct 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> A. Definitely A, rip.


Thank you Miss Tina. :batting:


----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2006)

You are most welcome, Miss ripley.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 4, 2006)

=Divals


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

:huh: :blink:


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 4, 2006)

Toucans!

=Divals


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

:doh: :doh:!


----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2006)

Gorgeous 'cans, Divals.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> A. Definitely A, rip.



NO THEY ARE NOT THEY ARE T!!!


----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint, dear, but in this instance, they are definitely A, because in my case, I have much more A than T, and I prefer it that way. Perhaps it's all relative?


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> Sorry to disappoint, dear, but in this instance, they are definitely A, because in my case, I have much more A than T, and I prefer it that way. Perhaps it's all relative?



If I were to say to a woman "Nice cans", I would be talking T.

If I were to say to a woman "Nice can", I would be talking A.

Then I'd get pummelled.


----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2006)

But it depends. If your can is big enough -- way too big to be a can, it can qualify as cans, see?


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> But it depends. If your can is big enough -- way too big to be a can, it can qualify as cans, see?



Evidence, please.


----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2006)

This one will have to do, as I don't post the naughty one any more.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to clarify your argument. This picture speaks volumes.

However, size does not change the feature shown into 'cans'.

It does, however, change it from a 'can' to a '*CAN*'.






The one in the background is merely a 'can'-yon.





*Edited to add:* I have analyzed your argument _very_ meticulously. It carries a lot of weight, and offers much to ponder. I will no doubt go over it again and again.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll admit I read through this thread quickly but I didn't see anyone emphasize the point that kicking in a few bucks for this site is not "paying to join the clubhouse".

I donated because I spend a lot of time here. Dimensions enriches my life. It is a beloved community. A tremendous resource. It has brought countless couples together. It has enlightened many people. I have made many, many friends. 

I could go on.

Let's just say...it makes me happy.

Conrad has been providing this community for many years - paying for it out of his own pocket. 

Personally, had I not contributed, I would feel like a moocher, like a guest who comes over and eats the food, watches the tv, etc etc and doesn't contribute in any way to the household. I don't want to be that way. I am fortunate that I can afford to pitch in.

If I couldn't contribute enough to "join the clubhouse" I think I would still send something. $20? $10? $5? I dunno. I get SO much from this site, I want to give something back.

At the very least I would want Conrad to know that I don't take Dimensions for granted, and I want to show my support. Even if it was just a small amount.

I am only speaking for myself. I am not calling anyone here a moocher. I just wanted to remind everyone that contributing to Dimensions is NOT the same thing as "joining the clubhouse".


----------

